
Concerning Git's Packing Heuristics - blasdel
http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/technical/pack-heuristics.txt;h=103eb5d989349c8e7e0147920b2e218caba9daf9;hb=HEAD;resub=ofcourse
======
djcapelis
Not that it's all that relevant, but njs, who plays the part of the questioner
in this transcript is one of the developers behind monotone.

------
etherealG
very useful, thanks

